# Need Seamstress for cut/sew sublimation



## Sungfooo (Nov 19, 2011)

I want to do cut/sew sublimation but i am not sure where to find someone that will sew the pre dyed polyester into shirts.

I am in the san Francisco bay area.

what do most people do ?
do they have in house seamstresses that sew for them?
do they take their dyed fabrics to a sweatshop for sewing?
do they sew them themselves?

any help and information would be helpful

THANKS IN ADVANCE!

-Sonny


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Sungfooo said:


> I want to do cut/sew sublimation but i am not sure where to find someone that will sew the pre dyed polyester into shirts.
> 
> I am in the san Francisco bay area.
> 
> ...


People do all of the above. 

Easiest way is to place an ad in something like Craigs List. You will want to find a professional seamstress not moms sewing at home, not people who do alterations, no wedding dress makers but professional seamstress with industrial machines. You also want to find someone who is very experienced with poly/stretch fabric. If they are not used to sewing this kind of fabric you will get sub par results regardless how long they have been sewing. 

The best ones are typically ones that sew for dance studios. They are very experienced in this type of fabric. The key, if not already proficient, is to be able to tell a professional job from a so-so job. From pics I have seen posted on the web there are as many poor quality craftmanship as there are professional jobs. 

Typical things to look for is gathering around the collar and arm seams.

Best of luck


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Or you can find a company that specializes in Cut N Sew. Try, North American Athletic Wear. Richard I believe is the owner. His website is, NORTH AMERICAN ATHLETICWEAR

He's in North Carolina.


----------



## Sungfooo (Nov 19, 2011)

what do you mean find a company that specializes in cut and sew? I am trying to start up a cut sew company not find someone to do my work.

i might have misunderstood what you were trying to say


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You said you wanted someone to sew them. That's what Cut N Sew companies do.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selanac said:


> Or you can find a company that specializes in Cut N Sew. Try, North American Athletic Wear. Richard I believe is the owner. His website is, NORTH AMERICAN ATHLETICWEAR
> 
> He's in North Carolina.


Unless their website is not accurate in displaying what they do that company has nothing that reflects cut and sew. It is all premade sports garmets that are screened or embroidery.


----------



## Sungfooo (Nov 19, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> Unless their website is not accurate in displaying what they do that company has nothing that reflects cut and sew. It is all premade sports garmets that are screened or embroidery.


thats what confused me , i wasnt looking for someone to customize my clothing i just wanted someone to sew my already customized fabric into clothing

anyone have contacts in SF bay area ca??


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How do you think they make the PreMade. He sublimates the uniforms, then has another department sew them. 

The uniforms start out as White Polyester material. Years ago a guy down the street created the material with recycled soda bottles. He went out of business cause people couldn't crasp it. 

Any how, Rich does everything.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selanac said:


> How do you think they make the PreMade. He sublimates the uniforms, then has another department sew them.
> 
> The uniforms start out as White Polyester material. Years ago a guy down the street created the material with recycled soda bottles. He went out of business cause people couldn't crasp it.
> 
> Any how, Rich does everything.


I did not say he does not do dye sub cut and sew but I did say everything on his site are pre-made garments. It is very clear to anyone experienced in dye sub. The majority of what is shown would have to be screened which in fact is how most of the uniforms he sells are done to this day.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I put his site down for his Contact information. He owns that site/company, and owns a Cut N Sew. When you order Uniforms from him they're not the same prints. 

I'll let him know that many of you were confused by his site, so he can change it to say, Custom Designed Prints.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selanac said:


> I put his site down for his Contact information. He owns that site/company, and owns a Cut N Sew. When you order Uniforms from him they're not the same prints.
> 
> I'll let him know that many of you were confused by his site, so he can change it to say, Custom Designed Prints.


You can change what it says all day long but every single product shown on that side, regardless of what it is called, are pre made sports uniforms in which they screen or embroider. If you want to refer people to his full dye sub cut and sew business I would post a link that reflects such.


----------



## fatdogvw (Aug 20, 2008)

I"m from the bay area and do sublimation. Your best bet is to keep it in house and hire a seamstress.


----------



## Sungfooo (Nov 19, 2011)

fatdogvw said:


> I"m from the bay area and do sublimation. Your best bet is to keep it in house and hire a seamstress.


how many seamstressses do you hire? just one? 
What kind of rates are normal to pay a in house seamstress? 
and what is the volume of shirts that they can put out in a certain amount of time? 


thanks


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Sungfooo said:


> how many seamstressses do you hire? just one?
> What kind of rates are normal to pay a in house seamstress?
> and what is the volume of shirts that they can put out in a certain amount of time?
> 
> ...


All the above questions are exactly why you outsource this function. It is costly to keep professional seamstresses in-house as the really good ones have their own business. The cost per jersey/shirt will depend on the style, the seamstress, location, etc. It also matters how much STEADY business you can provide them. You will get a much better price if the seamstress can be assured of "XXX" jerseys per week. It basically fills the holes of their retail business.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's incorrect. All the uniforms are made by 100% sublimation.


----------



## TcFashion (Jun 19, 2012)

Check out this company. All they do is Cut and Sew. 

www.tc-fashion.com


----------

